# 3 Warning Lights That Mean ‘Stop Driving RIGHT NOW’



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Technician Paul Kennaley witnesses something frightening almost every week: customers who ignore warning lights in their vehicle instrument cluster but fail to take proper (if any) action. Frequently, this results in expensive problems.*
> 
> 'These lights are there for a reason,' Kennaley says. 'Most drivers notice them when they appear and act on them right away. The CHECK ENGINE light is probably the most common, and most drivers seem to understand the importance of at least checking to see what the light means, and they take action from there.'


Read more about the 3 Warning Lights That Mean ‘Stop Driving RIGHT NOW’ at AutoGuide.com.


----------

